

1b Tweets a Week, 140m Tweets Sent Per Day, 460k Accounts Created Per Day - olivercameron
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/14/new-twitter-stats-140m-tweets-sent-per-day-460k-accounts-created-per-day

======
olivercameron
I wonder how many of those tweets/accounts are spammers?

